# Separating from spouse with complex PTSD



## Alexa7781 (6 mo ago)

Hello, 

Is anyone trying to separate from spouse with complex PTSD from abusive childhood? I separated from my husband 3 months ago and we trying intensive specialist trauma therapy individually and together, and things were better for a few months but now things are returning to many old patterns. Would love to connect with people in similar position

thanks
Alexa


----------



## Tested_by_stress (Apr 1, 2021)

I happen to have complex PTSD. It affects people in many different ways. Mine is from being bullied relentlessly during my first 7 years of school and the stresses of dealing with my wife's mental health until she sought help.How does it affect your husband?


----------



## Laurentium (May 21, 2017)

Alexa7781 said:


> now things are returning to many old patterns


Can you describe those patterns?


----------

